# Revive P - Fury



## Dr Exum

Is it funding?


----------



## Ægir

Obviously not funding... or this site would be offline years ago. I would guess its a dying hobby and anything that's not getting Instagram likes isn't worth it. Times have changed.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Brice!...







...everyone (including me) got on with their lives I suppose...but it was one helluva of ride!..


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I think the hobby is and always was a young mans game for this breed. And the youth today don't really give a sh*t about whether or not their piranha are healthy. Plus with the internet much more exclusive now, this place used to be about socialization Now facebook and sh*t is much more common and widely used. But I am sure the hobby still thrives...I went on youtube the other day and found lots of feeding videos with a couple million hits at least. I have ideads that weould boost the website I think. A much more widely social media program to lure people back to the forum would be needed...I'm not trying to talk sh*t about the new owners....but the team that runs it needs to account for the evolvement of how people use the internet. Plus what sucks them in. I'm saying a youtube channel, multiple facebook pages and groups, a irl twitch show once or twice a week to entice people to watch sh*t live and spawn subscribers and donations ....twitter, instagram, flickr, snapchat,tic toc, and others....if you arent across the board in social media you are being left behind period.....for fucks sake their are kids making 7-10 million a year playing f*cking video games now...I'm pretty f*cking sure you could corner the market on piranha ownership if a major push was made. I was here the last time and someone had signed up and still not approved into the fourm after their original sign up two weeks earlier...that is f*cking forum suicide....PERIOD...if you don't funnel in the legit members as fast as humanely f*cking possible then what is the point of even paying the bandwidth bill?....I digress...wtf do I know really....

But to the owners and mod team.......that was your free advice......no charge


----------



## RedneckR0nin

For example..RIGHT NOW...there is people that signed up on the 15th of december that are awaiting approval,...that is straight fucked up.......if that is the effort one will apply to this site then you might as well just shut it the f*ck down...and that isnt me wanting that...it's just you are setting yourself up to fail.....

I'll offer this now.....make me the main mod and I will single handedly bring a sh*t ton of people to this site again within 6 months.....I dont have the energy I once did for this hobby but I can ensure I can do it.....as someone that gives a f*ck should take the reins.....we could discuss my payment for such services after a month of doing so and a change of direction is obvious....thats how confident I am that I can do it......I guess just call me GG the 2nd .....cause I know for a fact I possess what that man had and what he had was the time and energy to invest into this place and what he didn't have he delegated to others..aka...his mod team.....the offer is there...you can send me a email on here if you like.....you have two weeks to accept my offer....so by Feb1st...offer is off the table ....so now there is no excuse....unless of course the owner doesn't even come on here every two weeks and if that is the case this place deserves to die


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Never mind this whole topic is in the wrong section......and dont get me f*cking started on the embed options being broken...or the fact the main page has topics on there from 2013....SEVEN f*cking years ago....grrrrrr I am just going to get more and more mad as I post...but hopefully whomever see this as me not trying to cut no one down but in a effort to save what I once loved very dearly


----------



## Ægir

RedneckR0nin said:


> and dont get me f*cking started on the embed options being broken


That was user error, I fixed it, and I sent you a PM.


----------



## Da' Manster!

RedneckR0nin said:


> For example..RIGHT NOW...there is people that signed up on the 15th of december that are awaiting approval,...that is straight fucked up.......if that is the effort one will apply to this site then you might as well just shut it the f*ck down...and that isnt me wanting that...it's just you are setting yourself up to fail.....
> 
> I'll offer this now.....make me the main mod and I will single handedly bring a sh*t ton of people to this site again within 6 months.....I dont have the energy I once did for this hobby but I can ensure I can do it.....as someone that gives a f*ck should take the reins.....we could discuss my payment for such services after a month of doing so and a change of direction is obvious....thats how confident I am that I can do it......I guess just call me GG the 2nd .....cause I know for a fact I possess what that man had and what he had was the time and energy to invest into this place and what he didn't have he delegated to others..aka...his mod team.....the offer is there...you can send me a email on here if you like.....you have two weeks to accept my offer....so by Feb1st...offer is off the table ....so now there is no excuse....unless of course the owner doesn't even come on here every two weeks and if that is the case this place deserves to die


those days are long gone, Jesse...Even (PK) went defunct and belly up (pardon the pun) a couple of years ago...I understand your passion and all of us OG's will always have it to some degree but the bottom line is the vast majority of us that made this site popular and functional have gone on with our lives and the all information that anyone needs about piranhas or getting into the hobby can be found on this website and tons of other forums on the internet...a whole plethora of knowledge at their disposal...and truth be told, the greedy merchants and vendors basically priced themselves out of the hobby and made this a dying industry...and not to mention the stringent laws that have to deal with importing and exporting those fish from South America.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Da said:


> For example..RIGHT NOW...there is people that signed up on the 15th of december that are awaiting approval,...that is straight fucked up.......if that is the effort one will apply to this site then you might as well just shut it the f*ck down...and that isnt me wanting that...it's just you are setting yourself up to fail.....
> 
> I'll offer this now.....make me the main mod and I will single handedly bring a sh*t ton of people to this site again within 6 months.....I dont have the energy I once did for this hobby but I can ensure I can do it.....as someone that gives a f*ck should take the reins.....we could discuss my payment for such services after a month of doing so and a change of direction is obvious....thats how confident I am that I can do it......I guess just call me GG the 2nd .....cause I know for a fact I possess what that man had and what he had was the time and energy to invest into this place and what he didn't have he delegated to others..aka...his mod team.....the offer is there...you can send me a email on here if you like.....you have two weeks to accept my offer....so by Feb1st...offer is off the table ....so now there is no excuse....unless of course the owner doesn't even come on here every two weeks and if that is the case this place deserves to die


those days are long gone, Jesse...Even (PK) went defunct and belly up (pardon the pun) a couple of years ago...I understand your passion and all of us OG's will always have it to some degree but the bottom line is the vast majority of us that made this site popular and functional have gone on with our lives and the all information that anyone needs about piranhas or getting into the hobby can be found on this website and tons of other forums on the internet...a whole plethora of knowledge at their disposal...and truth be told, the greedy merchants and vendors basically priced themselves out of the hobby and made this a dying industry...and not to mention the stringent laws that have to deal with importing and exporting those fish from South America.
[/quote]

I know about PK going under, but you'd think that the ability would be there for this place to get back to a reasonable position. I looked on the aqua rankings and there is a texas goldfish forum higher ranked than here...that is fucked up...maybe a expansion on the off topic areas or something?...I just don't want to see this place die...and maybe at least cover the costs of running it would be a good thing .


----------



## timmy

It would be a shame if this site went under. I remember reading a 100 new threads and topics each night back in 2004-2006 ish. This site played a huge roll in my young adult life. Got me through all my College years ! Times have changed and Facebook pages are the place to be these days....


----------



## cduuuub

hey guys, its been a loooong time. i had joined just as the site was slowing down and most jumped to p.k., where i was pretty active.

any idea what happened to p.k.? it seems to be just gone.


----------



## Ægir

cduuuub said:


> any idea what happened to p.k.? it seems to be just gone.


I am guessing they couldn't fund it and lost their web hosting. Or someone took off with the money and didn't pay the bills.


----------



## cduuuub

Ægir said:


> any idea what happened to p.k.? it seems to be just gone.


I am guessing they couldn't fund it and lost their web hosting. Or someone took off with the money and didn't pay the bills.
[/quote]

damn. that sucks. hope gg is doing good. he was always good to me. i remember your username for sure, pretty unique.

edit: seeing my old signature really brings back the feels. 1 serra didnt make it. got rid of the caribe to a member here, bought a manueli. serra made it to about 6"; manny to about 8". they both died pretty close together. still got the manny in the freezer 6-7 years later.


----------



## Ægir

RedneckR0nin said:


> For example..RIGHT NOW...there is people that signed up on the 15th of december that are awaiting approval,...that is straight fucked up.......if that is the effort one will apply to this site then you might as well just shut it the f*ck down...and that isnt me wanting that...it's just you are setting yourself up to fail.....
> 
> I'll offer this now.....make me the main mod and I will single handedly bring a sh*t ton of people to this site again within 6 months.....I dont have the energy I once did for this hobby but I can ensure I can do it.....as someone that gives a f*ck should take the reins.....we could discuss my payment for such services after a month of doing so and a change of direction is obvious....thats how confident I am that I can do it......I guess just call me GG the 2nd .....cause I know for a fact I possess what that man had and what he had was the time and energy to invest into this place and what he didn't have he delegated to others..aka...his mod team.....the offer is there...you can send me a email on here if you like.....you have two weeks to accept my offer....so by Feb1st...offer is off the table ....so now there is no excuse....unless of course the owner doesn't even come on here every two weeks and if that is the case this place deserves to die


Members are auto approved after one post, odds are the unapproved ones are bots or spam.

You were mod for several months and nothing happened... like literally nothing, no spam posts deleted, no changes made or requested, and exactly 0 new members. Your offer was gladly accepted and you failed in the first hour. You can be known as GG the 2nd because you jumped ship the second things got real, the only difference is you don't have a position to leverage anything for money. You talked a big game asking for payment, and then sh*t the bed when given the opportunity to back it up.


----------



## Dawgz

Ægir said:


> For example..RIGHT NOW...there is people that signed up on the 15th of december that are awaiting approval,...that is straight fucked up.......if that is the effort one will apply to this site then you might as well just shut it the f*ck down...and that isnt me wanting that...it's just you are setting yourself up to fail.....
> 
> I'll offer this now.....make me the main mod and I will single handedly bring a sh*t ton of people to this site again within 6 months.....I dont have the energy I once did for this hobby but I can ensure I can do it.....as someone that gives a f*ck should take the reins.....we could discuss my payment for such services after a month of doing so and a change of direction is obvious....thats how confident I am that I can do it......I guess just call me GG the 2nd .....cause I know for a fact I possess what that man had and what he had was the time and energy to invest into this place and what he didn't have he delegated to others..aka...his mod team.....the offer is there...you can send me a email on here if you like.....you have two weeks to accept my offer....so by Feb1st...offer is off the table ....so now there is no excuse....unless of course the owner doesn't even come on here every two weeks and if that is the case this place deserves to die


Members are auto approved after one post, odds are the unapproved ones are bots or spam.

You were mod for several months and nothing happened... like literally nothing, no spam posts deleted, no changes made or requested, and exactly 0 new members. Your offer was gladly accepted and you failed in the first hour. You can be known as GG the 2nd because you jumped ship the second things got real, the only difference is you don't have a position to leverage anything for money. You talked a big game asking for payment, and then sh*t the bed when given the opportunity to back it up.
[/quote]

Shots fired &#128514;


----------



## timmy

I miss this site. The Facebook pages just aren't the same as searching a forum. I would legit read every new post every night (there had to have been 100 new posts a day or more). This site got me through my college years....


----------



## Trigga

timmy said:


> I miss this site. The Facebook pages just aren't the same as searching a forum. I would legit read every new post every night (there had to have been 100 new posts a day or more). This site got me through my college years....


not the same at all!


----------



## Zip

Holy hell, my login still works. I miss this site too. I still have 1 of my 5 original RBPs remaining, from 19 years ago, due in no small part to info I learned here.


----------



## olds442w30

timmy said:


> It would be a shame if this site went under. I remember reading a 100 new threads and topics each night back in 2004-2006 ish. This site played a huge roll in my young adult life. Got me through all my College years ! Times have changed and Facebook pages are the place to be these days....


Timmy, I agree with you 110% back then I had 8 working tanks and 2 (1200-1500 gal) ponds one housed 26 gold piranha (Serrasalmus maculatus) that I was able to breed.. I was out of the hobby until 2018 I'm starting to collect them again.. I don't follow FB or any other social sites.. Pedro is still around, prices I have to say are scary high, however as an adult I can withstand these inflated prices.. anyways good luck to you sir.


----------

